# Dvd and Cd Holder Plans - Desk Plans



## Evil Scotsman (May 30, 2008)

Good Morning Everyone,

I was just wondering if any had ideas on making a Dvd case and a cd case. I am looking for two seperate units. Not exactly sure WHAT I WANT? Sorry
I have an old 80's style vhs cabinet that I am using now but everthing is jammed in and it is difficult to find movies and worse for cds. (plus it is overflowing) (About 250 dvd and I would guess about the same or a little more for cds)

The Desk I am looking to make would be an "L" shape, may have a hutch or shelving on top but not necessary. Closed bottom (solid all the way around. But I am not locked into this design. I would just really like to see what you guys have done.

I welcome and am open to ALL suggestions and would LOVE to see ANY pics of things you have already done.

Thank You for your time
:thumbsup:


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

I have about 400 CDs and find that side by side works best for them. I built a shallow wall-hung cabinet with adj. shelves, crown and a cap flat top. It`s mounted at eye level. DvDs could be stored the same way. VHS tapes need to be in a drawer. Is the L-shape going to be in the corner? I can`t really offer any design ideas unless I see the whole picture. Rick


----------



## Evil Scotsman (May 30, 2008)

Not sure if it will be in the corner or not. (Still debating) More than likely it will have the corner to the back. Meaning the corner of the room would be behind me and I would be facing the center of the room. In that event I probably wouldn't want cabinets on top of it, but maybe some shelves.

Thanks


----------

